# Mannequins Exposed/ NSFW



## otherprof (Jun 8, 2016)

Either it's funny or it's not. I thought it was funny. I suppose it could have gone in the "windows" thread.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 9, 2016)

I like 'em.
#1 is just a brilliant street shot.


----------



## otherprof (Jun 9, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> I like 'em.
> #1 is just a brilliant street shot.


Thank you so much!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 9, 2016)

I like the way the hand almost looks like it's holding the mannequin, cool shot.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 9, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> I like the way the hand almost looks like it's holding the mannequin, cool shot.


That.....wasn't exactly what I was thinking when I saw this, but sure...
Let's just go with that.  [emoji56]


----------



## weepete (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah......"holding".

Nicely seen!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 9, 2016)

"Holding" something.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 9, 2016)

it's so sad that now even plastic people aren't safe for work!   Love that first one!


----------



## annamaria (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice street shot, I think it's cool.


----------

